# Quality Of Outback



## B. J. Simpson (Jan 7, 2006)

[SIZE=[SIZE=1]7]

We are ready to purchase, but unsure of quality of Outback/Keystone. Considering the 23 Toy Hauler or the 21RS. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

BJ


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As with any make trailer, there are some who have more problems than others. A majority have had none or minor problems. I have had a few minor and were fixed by my dealer quickly.

As I told my dealer. Its not whether I have a problem, because most have some but how the dealer handles them that is the difference. Mine has been great.

I am satisfied with my Outback. I have made some improvements as most have here but we would have improved on any make trailer!

Welcome to our group and good luck on your research and choice.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

B. J. Simpson said:


> We are ready to purchase, but unsure of quality of Outback/Keystone.Â Considering the 23 Toy Hauler or the 21RS.Â Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> BJ
> 
> ...


I'll be the first to chime in (Well, I thought I was, but I see John jumped in while I was typing







) We LOVE our Outback. I've had two popups (Starcraft and Jayco) and a Layton TT. I've also been in many other makes, and in my opinion Outback is the best in the price range. All TTs in the 15 to 25 thousand dollar price range are put together with staples and glue. The aluminum frame of the Outback, the fiberglass skin, decent cabinets, leather seats (some models), outside stove and other amenities, lift it above that "glue and staple" class. It's still glue and staples, but maybe they use a better glue.









Like all TTs in the price range, there are little glitches here and there. But, for the most part, they are just that - LITTLE glitches. I am VERY satisfied with the quality of the Outback and I love the particular model I have - 28 RSDS. The satisfaction poll (in the forums section) shows that 95 percent of those who voted are satisfied with the Outback with most being very satisfied or extremely satisfied. Those are pretty good numbers.

And I think if you read through some of the posts here, you'll see that poll verified. This site is a big extra that comes with the Outback - and it's thrown in for free!







What other brands and models are you looking at? All the best in your search and let us know what you decide.

Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Like Moosegut, we too moved up from popups. It has been my experience that the dealer is the maker/breaker. Our Outback is geat but our dealer is the worst. I couldn't possibly rate our dealer lower. They are an extreme high volume dealer and could care less about their customers. The problem is they are the only Outback dealer around. I would have paid more to buy from a family dealer that cares for their customers.

The reason I point this out is that Outback/Keystone are good products. Like anything else they have problems. It doesn't matter what brand, something will breakdown. If you don't have a dealer you can trust you are out of luck.

Just food for thought.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I had a Springdale before I bought the Outback. Of course both are made by Keystone. The fit and finish on the Outback is much better however the Springdale was a lot cheaper to buy. I've had a few glitches here and there and found a better way to do it in some cases but overall I'm very satisfied with my Outback. It's the stupid things they do that makes you mad like the fan being wired backwards. I don't know how many people have complained about that. Bottom line if you're the hands on type and don't have to go back to the dealer for every little glitch you'll more than likely be satisfied. Half the fun of owning these things is mods.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I also came from the family of Tent Trailers, and about 5 months ago we were in the same place you are now; getting the information and doing the research to find the perfect TT. The answer is not clear on what to get, and on some level you have to make sacrifices on what you want. With the Outback, we found that it was as close to perfect as we were going to get. The quality of workmanship is evident in the way this trailer is constructed and its overall appearance. The cabinetry, the appliances and the attention to detail is what made us decide on it. We looked at dozens of different TT from every maker there was, and we had an open mind. We knew what we were looking for, and it was a matter of time till we found it.
I am pleased with our Outback, it tows like a dream, it makes camping more relaxing (and isn't that one of the main reasons why we camp?) and it is comfortable.
So good luck in the your pursuit for the perfect trailer. Do your homework and research and eventually you will find the one that you are looking for.


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi BJ,
I agree with may of the responses...it's the service after the sale which will make or break a dealership. We considered purchasing a different trailer, however there was only one dealer in the area which carried that particular brand. In our area there are 3+ dealerships in a 100 mile radius that carries the Outback brand...channels of distribution and service after the sale will be important in your decision making. Since we have no idea where you are considering the purchase of your unit none of the members/posters can give you an honest assessment of the dealership in your area. Consider posting the dealers name in a future post and ask for feedback...you'll get it here...the good and the bad. We purchased a 26RS from a tent trailer, no significant problems/issues we had to deal with.

All the best,
Bill


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

It all boils down to how drunk the Quality Contol guy at the fatory is!!! When ours was made he was only working on his first 6 pack of the day so we o nly had minor problems that was easily fixed...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome BJ to our not so little world
Well me personally I am very satisfied with our Outback
Our first one was 21RS it was great, We just needed a little more room
so we upgraded to the 26RS so far I have no complaints with our newest one
I would agree that its also the service you get from the dealer.
We never had an issue with the camper so far
I haven't had our camper in for anything but inspection
Of coarse some have minor issues and other may have more serious issue
I have only heard a little that was not happy with theirs.
Good luck with what ever your decision is.

Don action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

B. J. Simpson,

Welcome to our site! sunny I purchased my TT last Sep and have experienced zero problems with it so far (with the exception of the black/grey tank being labled wrong). As with anything man made, there can always be some minor problems I suppose.







However, I really don't think you aan go wrong with an Outback. Good Luck and post often.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We were in your shoes last month....We looked at several models and an Outback dealer told me to check out this site. I read posts on every possible topic and thought that there must be something to these trailers if this many people had this much interest in them







. We bought a used 21rs and like it a lot. Only been on 2 quick trips so far but I am extremely pleased with it in the short term.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

action Welcome to the site action

Couple quick bullets

1. Service after the sale - better than the quality difference of the campers.
2. Ditto on the aluminum vs. stick wood construction
3. Fit and finish was decent with our '06 25RSS - whatever was wrong was fixed during PDI.

We were in a similar spot. Looked at Starcraft equivalent and decided Outback was constructed better (alum frame) . Traded in 04' Centennial 3604 Starcraft popup... few minor problems - but poor dealer service from Starcraft/Outback dealer - so we got Outback from different dealer. We LOVE it so far - really happy with dealer service and pleased with price we payed.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

We spent the past year researching everything under the sun from pop-ups to class A motor homes. We looked at hundreds of different trailers and when we saw the Outback it was one of the nicest models out there. They had a really good price that included everything. It looked like some of the more expensive models so the price was unbeatable for what you got. I really like the enclosed floor and so far we have been extremely happy with our purchase.

We had absolutely no intention of buying anything until this spring. However the price for the trailer and the fact it had everything made it a no brainer for us.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ghosty....You forgot about how much "Smot they Poked" as well.

As far as the Outback.......We love our 21RS. So much we are looking to upgrade to a larger Outback. We are currently looking at other brands as well. Our case is that we are looking at fifth wheels and there is another Manufacturer (Jayco) that has a similar product with a lower GVW rating, but the fit and finish just isn't there. DW keeps saying, "It just is not as nice as our Outback".

I guess they could say......."Once you go Outback, you never go back."









Happy Shopping!

Tim action


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

we went to the big rv show in pa in september and after looking at hundreds of trailers we went what lokked the best online and by reputation and kept coming back to Keystone.. After comparing 3 different Keystone models we were fixed on the Outback. We were looking at the 23RS, but they had none at the show. Started with the 26RS and the the 28rsds and finally decided on the 29BHS because of the walk around queen and no bed slide(wifes decision). We bought it from a dealer showing another brand at the show and his pricing on the larger trailer was only $1500 more than the original 23Rs we were going to buy.

So we went into our first trailer with both feet, no regrets, can't wait till spring.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BJ Simpson, (hey, that's not _Bart_, is it?)







,

We looked at several brands of trailers before we settled on the Outback. I didn't find one that was even close to it in looks. I first purchased the 26RS and after a little over a year, opted to go for the 31RQS. Couldn't be happier.

I think when all is said and done, you won't find a better built or better looking trailer than the Outback in this price range.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

BJ, welcome to the forum. I've had an Outback for ten months now and mine must of been built on a Friday. It had multiple quality problems and has been in the shop for four months now so far. That being said overall I really like the camper and love the lay out of the interior. I think the most important thing is the "quality" of the dealership. I paid a couple thousand more for the same unit so I could get a dealer I felt comfortable with. I have never regretted the decision and would do so again no matter what type of trailer I purchased. Best of luck.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, B. J. Simpson!* action

Happy to see you have found us.

As with the others, we are very happy with our Outback.








Little problems here and there, but as has been noted, that should be expected with any TT.

Good luck in your quest. I am sure you would not regret an Outback!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

